# British Female - Abu Dhabi - Advice Required!!



## MissJ2569 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi all
I am a British female in my early 20's, and all going well I will be moving to Abu Dhabi in the next two months to work for a company I have been employed for previously.

Is Abu Dhabi a safe place for a young female to live alone? I have read a lot about 'keeping your wits about you' and 'not to travel alone' - is Abu Dhabi unsafe?

I will know a few people from work once I am over there, but essentially I will be relocating and living alone.

Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you,
Jess


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

replied on other thread


----------

